

Yo Raises $1.5M In Funding at a $10M Valuation - visopsys
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/18/yo-raises-1-5m-in-funding-at-a-10m-valuation-investors-include-betaworks-and-pete-cashmore/

======
drp4929
Important numbers.

" To date, Yo has had over 2 million installs of the app and currently has
over 2,000 developers who have started working with the API. "

------
mhorne27
does everything just automatically get a $10mm valuation these days? this
sounds like the pet rock of apps.

~~~
samcasas
it surely does, how people can invest in a such useless app, well there is
market for everything, but this is insane, well not as insane 16 billion
whatsapp valuation, the market is crazy, CRAZY!!!

